# wscsvc.exe. Is this a problem?



## rilem (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello, 

I am new to this forum, looking for help.
I have been reading that wscsvc.exe is a trogan. It is under my start up programs. I also see it running in my processes/services.
I tried stopping it but then my security center becomes disabled. 

I am just wondering if it is safe or not. I would appreciate any help.

Thanks
Rile


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

wscsvc.exe is dangerous. It's a password stealer called the BANKER TROJAN.

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*.​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*

Then, please start a new thread in the *Malware Removal* forum or ask to be moved there by clicking on the *Report* button.


----------



## rilem (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you very much for getting back to me. I did a system scan and pasted the log file in the malware removal forum. 

Rile


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

No problem.

I've just noticed though in your HijackThis log that you have two antivirus programs, Avira and AVG. They will most likely conflict and render your computer more vulnerable. You should uninstall one. I would uninstall AVG and keep Avira.


----------



## rilem (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually uninstalled Avira a while ago. For some reason it still exists on my computer. It was no longer in my add/remove programs so i just went and disabled it through msconfig. Is Avira better than AVG?

Also, i am wondering what are the possible ways that wscsvc got on my computer?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've seen a lot of threads from members having problems with AVG (installation, removal, bugs...) and a lot of infected computers from people using it.

I see a lot less problems coming from people using Avira. 

But, if you want my real opinion, I have always paid for an antivirus program. They are simply more effective at blocking malware at the gate and malware definitions are updated a lot more frequently. You'll also have better customer service.

As for the ways you've been infected with wscsvc.exe, they are countless! Sites visited, file sharing, two antivirus programs and the reasons above...


----------

